# Does she think i'm stupid



## DasAstro (Jun 16, 2011)

On FB today found of picture of wife at a bar with her GFs. Later found pics of the OM friends at the same bar on the same day. The OM is always with his cool friends but no pic of him, wonder where he was? with my wife the same guy my wife txt to say she got down there probably. WTF. I am done went to go see a lawyer today however with a mortgage and kids its not easy and i just cant just leave. So i guess i will have to talk to her at some point about how to split everything.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

DasAstro said:


> with my wife the same guy my wife txt to say she got down there probably. WTF.


I don't understand this part but will say I am sorry you are finding out more bad news


----------



## confused59 (Jun 28, 2011)

i think its best to not be friends with her on FB. my wife, who won't admit to cheating, yet, i know she met him on FB. a reconnention from high school. She has hid her friend list from me so i cant figure out who it is, yet. i removed her as a friend, i would suggest you do the same thing. it is much easier to keep moving when you dont have to see their posts everytime you log on.


----------



## HurtinginTN (Feb 22, 2011)

I'm having a PIT moment. My first response before reading the post was "YES!" They (DS) all seem to think we (LS) are stupid. I'm sorry you are here. Please forgive my sarcasm. I found some additional info yesterday too.


----------



## jnj express (Mar 28, 2011)

There responses about FB, and how a H., or W., takes their spouse off as a friend---WHAT IS THAT---you are a married couple---there is no expectation of privacy when you take vows----You wanna be private, STAY SINGLE

If your spouse is/has cheated---he/she should not even BE ALLOWED ON FB, OR ANY OTHER SOCIAL WEBSITE!!!!!!


----------



## the guy (Aug 3, 2010)

You know what really sucks? Is the fact that if you want to fix this you have to have a PI or some kind of undenialable proof that shows how unhealthy your spouse is behaving.

Literally, you have to show them what they are about to loose by cutting them off from money , kids , and family by exposing this crap.

Cheater always think the grass is greener on the other side so when you throw them over the fence and let them witness for them self how unhealthy there behaviors is they will continue to string you along.

You can fight this..do the research on how to fight an affair!


----------

